# Budgie Molting?



## iTweety (Oct 28, 2016)

My budgie Tweety is 10 years old. She's eating/chirping/pooping normally. I noticed the other day that she has this "patch" on her head. It looks like she could be molting and it could be pin feathers. Would anyone be able to confirm if this is molting? Thanks.

Here's the pictures


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

Is your Tweety sharing a cage with another budgie? I'm only mentioning this because on a fighting situation, that area will usually get attacked and feathers can be plucked there.

If Tweety is housed alone, then yes she is going through a moult which is more localized on the neck/back of the head area.
The information on these links may be of use: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html


----------



## iTweety (Oct 28, 2016)

aluz said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. She is housed alone you could say, but she's in a cage that has a separator in it as I have 2 other budgies who have previously tried to fight her. Thanks for the information though  I was worried it was something going on with her as she's old.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome.

If the divider is made from the same material as the cage and is barred, there is still the chance for one of your budgies to attack Tweety and to pluck some feathers off of her. If possible, it would be best to house Tweety on a separate cage.
Whether the missing feathers come from an attack or from a natural moult, you can still supplement her diet with egg food in order to promote good feather growth.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with aluz. You are better off putting Tweety in a totally separate cage where she can not be reached by the other budgies through a divider.*


----------

